# Truescales!



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, I did just say that.

I'm starting truescales, not just one, or two, but a whole army of them.

I have lots of bits in the post and trades that are almost done which will bring me plenty of bits.

I found enough bits to start work on one already.

Pics:

Front:









Back:









I don't yet know what I'm going to do with the icon on the shin, either leave it as it is, get rid of it completely, or trim it down to just the skull.

Comments and critisisms!

M


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

also, decided on a scheme (if you haven't seen this thread already):
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=504709

and decided that this marine is gonna be one of the honour guard for the chapter master that I am going to make first.

thanks

M


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice conversion so far mag, good luck!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i think i'm gonna pad the top of the torso out a bit, by the neck area, i also shaved off the vent on the front so i cant put the chapter icon there, and also have a post sorted ready for this guy, just need my glue to arrive  postal strike sucks.

M


----------



## Sir Spamalot (Jun 8, 2009)

Spam Likes, so far.k:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Update 28/10/09*

Hey guys!

Ok, so I did some posing, and have decided on the pose, and which parts I'm going to use for it. The right arm has been sculpted and pinned with a single wire running right through the arm into the torso.

I also filed down the logo on the shin to just the skull, and the vents off the chest to put the chapter logo (my avatar) in its place.

The left arm atm is unpinned and unattatched.

I have decided on the bare head to go with this pose, as it looks as if he is focussed on delivering the swift death to his opponent, whilst also staying in control, i think he'd make a good Tactical squad SGT personally, and am wondering if I should give him a power sword?

I know the head doesn't fit well, that's because of the amount of blu-tac under it, and i can file the base down anyway.

Pic:










I have also sculpted a small loincloth onto a terminator codpiece, I am currently undecided as to whether or not I should use it? Maybe I could magnetise it? (i have some really tiny 1mm diameter Rare Earth Magnets I could use to do just that)

Pic2:










Hope you like!

M


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Cool pose, *magician847*. The loincloth could look well if you smooth it out a bit more where it connects to the cod plate. But I think it looks awesome in tandem with those extra thigh plates. Should look cool painted up.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Brother Wulox has just redirected me to a tutorial on loincloths, which I think I will use. Dark Messiah's tut, so thanks go to him as well 

thanks to you too holmstrom!

EDIT:

Having followed the tutorial, and shaving off the back of the groin plate so that it fits over the top of the new loincloth, it looks as thus: (i did move the plate up a little further after taking this pic):










M


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks alot better than it did before mag!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks wulox, i'm also gonna ditch the skull off the leg too 

and I feel pretty chuffed that I have managed to magnetise it so I can swap the CCW with a power sword, and you'll see why when I take pics, when the glue has set.

M


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

looking good mag


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey mag you finally started your truescale marines, took you long enough =P lol just messing with you. It looks very good so far will definitely be following this project, keep it up man :good:.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Update!*

Ok, I FOUND SOME GLUE 

so I managed to finish the marine 

I can now post you pics of him in all his glory (minus a backpack thats being painted), and also the wet blend on the powersword 

No weapon:










(the magnet is 1mm diameter, so you wont see it)

Chainsword: (mid-painting):










Powersword (finished):










The shoulderpads dont have trim, but I'm thinking of adding it?

Let me know what you think!

M


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Chainsword looks awesome, but could use some minor touch ups to straighten out the striping patern. The sword looks pretty cool though.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i agree, hence i said mid-painting 

The backpack needs 3 more layers of white, then the black, then the details and it'll be done =]

M


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

magician847 said:


> M


The join where the right arm meets the torso looks a bit scruffy, other than that its looking great!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Update*

Ok, so I took some MORE pics, and did some lovely photoshop edits for you guys. Yes the shoulderpads are messy, that's due to the removal of trims i didn't like.

Pics:





















Brother Wulox said:


> The join where the right arm meets the torso looks a bit scruffy, other than that its looking great!


I know it does, the GS on that didn't cure right at it came off, but has since been superglued back into place.

comments and critisisms?

ON TO PAINTING! 

M


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks good man can't wait to see it painted up.


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

Looking good sofar Mag,

any chance of a side-by-side shot with a reg SM, for scale comparison; just to bring it into perspective?

:good:


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Churlton said:


> Looking good sofar Mag,
> 
> any chance of a side-by-side shot with a reg SM, for scale comparison; just to bring it into perspective?
> 
> :good:


Yes I was just about to ask the same thing. I would like to see a scale comparison too my friend.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

A scale comparison is on it's way, after he's been painted, which I have done about half of, I just need to re-stock on washes and bleached bone paint, then i'll be done 

M


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*The Long Awaited Update (of Doom!)*

Ok, so I painted him 


He's almost finished, I need my bleached bone and flesh wash to arrive so I can do the medals, loincloth and face, but other than that he is done (minus the iconography which I will do at a later date).

Ladies and germs, i give you: Sergeant Sigorn!

With Chainsword:










With Powersword:










Back:










HEIGHT COMPARISON!










And on that note, I bid you farewell! until next time, when I provide photoshop edits of less blurry photographs, and the start of my next works!


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good so far mag, keep it up!


----------

